# Protect yourself



## youngdon

Do yourself a favor and write down the serial# and model# of all your guns and other valuables, and take pictures if you can. (I sent a copy of the SD card to my parents) if you are robbed or have a fire insurance companies are a PAIN. The more proof and documentation you have the easier it will be to get paid or for the police to recover your items. Trust me, I recently went through this. (Not with my guns thank god ) and it sucks.


----------



## hassell

Good reminder, Thanks for the post.


----------



## 220swift

excellent reminder Don, thanks!


----------



## awd199

Good tip youngdon. :thumbsup: I have done this and not only here at my house but I have two more copies of my info in other locations.


----------



## youngdon

awd199 said:


> Good tip youngdon. :thumbsup: I have done this and not only here at my house but I have two more copies of my info in other locations.


You have to have copies elsewhere, so if your house burns down or someone steals a copy you are still protected. Don't forget to do this with everything of value. Pictures !


----------



## glenway

Thanks, YD. Another item for my list of things to do. I've done it before, but it was long ago and inventory has changed substantially.

Another thought I have is to list the additional features of the firearms that have been upgraded (such as accurizing, triggers, etc.) - not so much for insurance but for those that will inherit stuff later and may wonder about such things.


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> Thanks, YD. Another item for my list of things to do. I've done it before, but it was long ago and inventory has changed substantially.
> 
> Another thought I have is to list the additional features of the firearms that have been upgraded (such as accurizing, triggers, etc.) - not so much for insurance but for those that will inherit stuff later and may wonder about such things.


That's a good point Glen, don't forget to list scopes and anything else that would effect the value.


----------



## 220swift

The wife has gone completely through the house and photographed everything and I do mean everything, including model and serial numbers of the items with numbers and created an electronic file of which copies are stored at an offsite backup and the oldest daughter's house on a DVD. When we buy something new it get it's picture taken and recorded in that file and updated with a new DVD. Offsite backups are done every night automatically. She has a lot of time on her hands...lol Now if I could just get her to do the same thing with everything in my shop....she says something about being out of my frickin head........lol


----------



## youngdon

So I guess she might be opposed to you renting her out ?


----------



## youngdon

As a photographer. My wife was over my shoulder and whacked me for that. And apparently is just now wondering what's wrong with me.


----------



## 220swift

for home inventories for pay, probably not be opposed to it............don't think you could afford her though, I know I can't


----------



## 220swift

we were typing at the same time.....that's too funny............I could rent her out for that, but you'd get the same thing I get........NOTHING


----------



## youngdon

I should probably drop this. For some reason it makes my head hurt.


----------



## 220swift

:roflmao:


----------



## Jonbnks

Thanks for the reminder. I really need to do an inventory of my house. I have the paperwork for all my firearms, but I don't have a consolidated documention of them and I really need to do that.


----------



## youngdon

You're welcome. Just don't forget to copy it and give it to someone you trust.


----------



## Ruger

Good advice.


----------

